# Disable Electric Step Autotail Apache



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Just purchased a two tier step to replace the electric step that proved to be difficult to exit onto. I would now like to disable the electric step, is this possible without affecting other things. Is it just a case of removing a fuse.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Yes you can just pull the relevent fuse out to disable the step, this fuse should be identified in the fuse list on the PSU unit in the van, or in the handbook,it is also possible to disable the step from the control panel above the door, but you might need to contact Sargents for instructions.
I have done this on my van but it's a later model to yours so the procedure might be different.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks but my PSU doesn't have a fuse listed for the step.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you do not intend to use the step just do not use it. Why disable it.
You may need it one day
Make a mental note DO NOT USE STEP.
Dave p


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Behind the drivers seat, you have a small box called a EM50 if you remove pin No. 1 it will isolate your step. (I have sent you a PM).

You can still operate the step manually using the switch by the entrance door, when you start the vehicles engine the step will still retract automatically. (This is a legal requirement)

This information is available from Sargents and the Autotrail Owners site.

Like you we use a separate two tier step.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If you do not intend to use the step just do not use it. Why disable it.
> You may need it one day
> Make a mental note DO NOT USE STEP.
> Dave p


Not an option Dave as the step opens automatically when van unlocked, it will then collide with remote step.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Namder, the step can be disabled but the process is different depending on the age of the vehicle, could you let me know how old the vehicle is.

If you want to talk through the process, then please contact them 01482 678981 or email [email protected]

Best regards
Ian Sargent


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Namder, the step can be disabled but the process is different depending on the age of the vehicle, could you let me know how old the vehicle is.
> 
> If you want to talk through the process, then please contact them 01482 678981 or email [email protected]
> 
> ...


Apache 725 2010 PSU 225

Thanks


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Namder, behind the drivers seat is the EM50 fuse& control box. in the unit there are three black "jumpers" I have attached the data sheet. On page 3 this shows the jumpers, by removing them it will disable the step function on "lock and unlock"
Hopefully this will be straight forward but if you are struggling then please let me know.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf

Best regards
Ian S


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Namder, behind the drivers seat is the EM50 fuse& control box. in the unit there are three black "jumpers" I have attached the data sheet. On page 3 this shows the jumpers, by removing them it will disable the step function on "lock and unlock"
> Hopefully this will be straight forward but if you are struggling then please let me know.
> 
> http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf
> ...


Thank you Ian, I spoke with your tech dept today and they advised me and job now done.

Namder


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget to keep everything you removed, and the instructions to put it all right again in a safe place prior to re-selling.

And of course a reminder as to where you thought was a safe place at the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

namder said:


> Sargent said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Namder, behind the drivers seat is the EM50 fuse& control box. in the unit there are three black "jumpers" I have attached the data sheet. On page 3 this shows the jumpers, by removing them it will disable the step function on "lock and unlock"
> ...


Hi Namder,

When disconecting the jumper pin, I have just disconeted one side and swivelled the pin around, that way the jumper pin is in a same place, if you chose to re-connect.


----------

